# Remote start for Manual trans?



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I would like to know if there is a remote starting system for the manual transmission for the cruze, or is it even possible? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

It is for sure possible, but not sure how safe it would be. Obviously you could not start it with it in gear, the car would go forward/backward depending on what gear it is in. You also have to have the clutch pedal depressed, which you could likely bypass the sensor. Again though, safety first, not something I would recommend.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Would they have some sort of module to bypass the clutch and have something that would "Splice" electronically into the parking brake you think?


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

It is commonly done here in canada. They have to install a clutch bypass solenoid. You have to leave your car in neutral and the ebrake up.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Blue_RS said:


> It is commonly done here in canada. They have to install a clutch bypass solenoid. You have to leave your car in neutral and the ebrake up.


Thats what i was thinking...i just wasnt sure lol. Im wondering how much it would cost do something like this. I know id have to buy a new key for one lol


----------



## Colt45 (Jan 4, 2014)

As common as anything here up north. Just stay away from places like Future Shop or Best Buy. Go to a reputable place and they will install it properly. And, buy a better one than you think you will need. It is the install that costs money, so upgrading the unit to a two-way does not cost much more, but have a lot more to offer.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Colt45 said:


> As common as anything here up north. Just stay away from places like Future Shop or Best Buy. Go to a reputable place and they will install it properly. And, buy a better one than you think you will need. It is the install that costs money, so upgrading the unit to a two-way does not cost much more, but have a lot more to offer.


Words of wisdom right there. No offense to Best Buy employees, but the "crank em out as fast as possible" mentality isn't something I would want my car around.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Words of wisdom right there. No offense to Best Buy employees, but the "crank em out as fast as possible" mentality isn't something I would want my car around.


I agree with you Andrei. I'd rather have it done right and not have something effed up..

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I know id have to buy a new key for one lol


Nope, because you would have to use an Aftermarket system, and it would have its own FOB. They are not installed on Manual vehicles from the factory due to safety reasons. If left in gear and you start it, the car will lurch, before stalling out (assuming it does stall before driving into something)


----------



## Colt45 (Jan 4, 2014)

Dragonsys said:


> Nope, because you would have to use an Aftermarket system, and it would have its own FOB. They are not installed on Manual vehicles from the factory due to safety reasons. If left in gear and you start it, the car will lurch, before stalling out (assuming it does stall before driving into something)


Whenever you use the remote start, you have to use the remote start FOB. If you start it with one fob and unlock the doors with the other, it will be alarm time for you.

Use the remote fob to start the car, unlock the car with the remote starter, get in the car and put the regular key in the ignition and turn it to the on position. Good to go.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Colt45 said:


> Whenever you use the remote start, you have to use the remote start FOB. If you start it with one fob and unlock the doors with the other, it will be alarm time for you.
> 
> Use the remote fob to start the car, unlock the car with the remote starter, get in the car and put the regular key in the ignition and turn it to the on position. Good to go.


Yeah...i guess I never thought of that lol. Wouldn't there be remote start kit at the dealership that's for the manual cruze's that would have all the functions on one key fob?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Yeah...i guess I never thought of that lol. Wouldn't there be remote start kit at the dealership that's for the manual cruze's that would have all the functions on one key fob?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



Nope they only make it for the Auto transmission for saftey and liability reasons. It keeps idiots from leaving it in gear and cranking the vehicle and it wrecking and trying to get GM to pay for it. One more thing we thank stupid people for taking from us. If the Manual had remote start we would have purchased it over the Auto.


----------

